# Browsergame fürs iPhone?



## huhuhaha (10. März 2011)

Hi,

ich suche ein Browsergame, das sich auf dem Iphone besonders gut spielen lässt vll sogar als App existiert. Kennt jemand eins?


----------



## Gazeran (10. März 2011)

Farmville, brauchst halt nen Facebook Acc


----------



## razielsun (30. März 2011)

würde mich auch interessieren. aber farmville ist... doof :-D


----------



## Tikume (30. März 2011)

http://www.sfgame.de/


----------

